# connectors "wago"



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

can i get some input on some connectors...they come in 2 through 5 connector for # 12 ...i usually see them in 120 v and low v can lights. im seeing them more and more used for connecting multiple grounds. they are stab lock. we were gonna use them on a large job but a supervisor said what if they turn out to be like stab lock plugs and it becomes a problem later on so we opted to stick with wire nuts...
any pros and cons would be helpful.


----------



## Thunder620 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello i am new to the forum but happend to see "WAGO" the company i work for did a huge commercial job and we used wagos for the entire job. The wire was solid thhn and we had great results with them. I think we only had a few bad ones out of thousands.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I have used them for years and so far not one failure.. :thumbsup:

They also come in 6 or 8 conductor with some rated for #10 wire..

Like with any electrical product.. the problems most likely are with the installer..

Some guys have "girly hands" and don't fully push the wire into the connector..

They are a time saving product that makes our job easier.. :thumbsup:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

With either Wago brand or the Ideal In-Sures, I have NEVER had one problem. People have had some problems with the ones shipped in can lights, but remember, those are cheap Chinese knockoffs. 

I have used the Ideals now for over 5 years almost entirely on light fixtures. This year I have started using them more and more on receptacle boxes. They are cheaper in the long run and easier on the paws.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I cut them off and throw them in the trash.

-Harry


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I cut them off and throw them in the trash.
> 
> -Harry


Leave Harry alone.. he is planning a BIG party for (74) days from now.. 

Sorry buddy.. I wish I had your optimism..


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

I use those a lot to replace ballasts in flourescent light fixtures and use the same style disconnects too. I don't use them anywhere else though.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> I cut them off and throw them in the trash.
> 
> -Harry


Wire nuts rule....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Thunder620 said:


> Hello i am new to the forum but happend to see "WAGO" the company i work for did a huge commercial job and we used wagos for the entire job. The wire was solid thhn and we had great results with them. I think we only had a few bad ones out of thousands.


So far!


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

thanks for the replies.


----------



## Fum Duck (Jan 2, 2011)

I use them a fair amount. I inserted wire into them and then took them apart. And then I thought about the surface area contact....And then I thought about if you looked at the wire (like you were looking down a gun barrel) .. Think about how small of a circular mil that is? Make sense?


----------



## P-Electrician (Aug 2, 2012)

Company i worked for loved them, Side work i don't use them, wire nuts all the way


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

P-Electrician said:


> Company i worked for loved them, Side work i don't use them, wire nuts all the way


Side work ? don't mention that, the ET firing squad will hunt you down.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Side work ? don't mention that, the ET firing squad will hunt you down.


98% of the people here started a business doing side work long before they made it a full time gig..

But like many other issues here.. the truth is hidden behind their keyboard.. 

The real truth always stays buried under piles of BS.. :no::no:


----------



## P-Electrician (Aug 2, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> Side work ? don't mention that, the ET firing squad will hunt you down.


Haha no prob will keep that in mind.


----------



## knowledge29 (Nov 6, 2010)

I have used the ideal brand and never had a problem,I find them to be quicker then using wire nuts. Also will save your wrist from future carpal tunnel pains.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*evidence*

I'm still basically old school and I pretwist "All" connection but I have used wago's on occasion (mostly fridays near 5 pm). 

Pretty good article https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...&sig=AHIEtbSEzfw2lnDx7QwxURmUoGfy6UhgPg&pli=1


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

Very handy for solid wire. Stranded I never had much luck. Prefer wire nuts though, I equate the connection a wago makes to the push in connections on some switches and outlets. Just replaced one too many of those things to trust something that utilizes basically the same principal. Once again something that is preference.


----------



## 1capybara (Feb 27, 2009)

I also follow a Brit electrical forum, strangely enough they like wagos better than wire nuts! They are absolutely convinced wire nuts are unsafe.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I use them all the time. Like someone else said, no more carpal tunnel. You're not supposed to use them with stranded wire but the fixture manufacturers do. Those are the only connections I have seen that fall apart.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Wago's look nice,,, but won't they burn everything down in a few years?
They use the same concept as a back stabbed receptacle. Even tombstones on a flouresent fixture can become brittle from heat over the years. 

I've only used them a few times and do like them. But sit prefer wire nuts.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

1capybara said:


> I also follow a Brit electrical forum, strangely enough they like wagos better than wire nuts! They are absolutely convinced wire nuts are unsafe.


 I think this just goes to show that we're all basically full of chit. :laughing:

-John


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

If it's easier it's better.


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

The company I work for sent out a box of Wago's... the box ended up in the trash.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

RHWilks said:


> The company I work for sent out a box of Wago's... the box ended up in the trash.


What a waste.. :no::no:

One of the great benefits of using WAGO's is the ability to add to an existing circuit with a shut down or taking apart a neutral splice that might belong to a MWBC..


----------



## Quecmo (Nov 8, 2010)

I'd never seen or heard of anyone having a problem with these until I did some maintenance work at a local high school. Experienced first hand multiple Wagos crumbled or burnt. After seeing what can go wrong I stopped using them.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

B4T said:


> Leave Harry alone.. he is planning a BIG party for (74) days from now..


You and Harry should come to our "End of the World" party on December 21st. Or our "Nevermind" party on December 22nd.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Quecmo said:


> I'd never seen or heard of anyone having a problem with these until I did some maintenance work at a local high school. Experienced first hand multiple Wagos crumbled or burnt. After seeing what can go wrong I stopped using them.


Were they actually Wagos or some off brand? What caused them to crumble or get burnt? They didn't just crumble on their own, what was your troubleshooting conclusion?


----------



## Quecmo (Nov 8, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> Were they actually Wagos or some off brand? What caused them to crumble or get burnt? They didn't just crumble on their own, what was your troubleshooting conclusion?


They were ideal I believe. On a T8 277v fixture. Arching caused the burning. No idea what caused the crumbling. Sometimes I remove the cover just to have pieces fall out. No discoloration or burn marks. the building is only 10 years old. Not sure if the contractor got a bad batch of them or what. Next time I come across one I'll post some pics in the thread.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I saw some Wagos used on a fluorescent HO sign ballast with a labelled open circuit voltage of 730 volts or so... the wagos were only rated for 300 volts (I think) and were completely cooked in the places they were contacting the metal sign parts.


----------

